# Najlepszy SYSTEM plików.

## Neoss

Coz, ze to temat sporny, postanowilem zrobic pewna ankiete.

Ankiete, ktora ma na celu wykazac, ktory z systemu plikow jest najlepszy, naj*.

Tak tez, prosze wpisac: <cyfra>.<nazwa systemu plikow> - <glowny atut>.

Przykladowo:

1.ntfs - bo genialnie (nie) dziala!

----------

## nelchael

1. reiser - szybkosc, stabilnosc

2. ext3 - powszechnosc, stabilnosc

3. iso9660 -  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

oka, trzymajac sie zasad i nie rozpisujac sie : 

(ale proponuje tez dopisac wady ) 

```

1.reiser3.6    

  ++ szybskosc && stabilnosc

  -- duze obciazenie cpu

2.reiser4     

  ++ szybkosc,innowacyjnosc ( w 2006 mysle ze bedzie no.1 ;) )

  -- za szybko zostal wydany w wersji stable,regress szybkosci w stosunku do wczesniejszych snapshotow,czasami baaardzo odczuwalne lagi przy dostepie do fs

3.xfs     

 ++  duzy liniowy transfer

 ++ mnogosc dodatkow && mozliwosci , skalowalnosc

 -- overall performance gorszy niz r3.6  

4.ext3          

 ++ popularnosc

 -- nie za szybki 

5.jfs          

    ++ niesamowicie szybki przy tworzeniu plikow && male obciazenie cpu

    -- strasznie wolny przy kasowaniu plikow, nie moznosc zamountowania zle odmountowanej partycji

6.ext2         

  ++ brak journalingu - do obrobki audio/video jak znalazl

  -- brak jounrnalingu ;)

```

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

i wszystko fallow napisał  :Smile: , 

bywa że takie wątki zamieniają sie w piękny flame  :Razz: 

a ja i tak będę kozystał z xfs, a czemu ? bo tak!  :Smile: 

----------

## sir_skiner

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> i wszystko fallow napisał , 
> 
> bywa że takie wątki zamieniają sie w piękny flame 
> 
> a ja i tak będę kozystał z xfs, a czemu ? bo tak! 

 

to tak jak ja  :Cool:  , a serio, to sporo resetow  mi sie zdarza [jak na uzytkownika linuksa] i xfs nigdy nawet sie nie plul o sprawdzanie systemu plikow. i jestem mu za to bardzo wdzieczny  :Laughing: 

----------

## nelchael

O zesz wy.... DZIHAD!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 

A tak serio: proponuje EOT, bo zblizamy sie od flame'a  :Razz: 

----------

## arsen

się zgadzam  :Smile: 

----------

## uho

odnosnie xfs nie zdazylo mi sie to na raiserfsie chyba nigdy!

gdy nastapi nagly reset i w tym czasie jakies pliki sa otwarte do edycji lub sa poprostu uzywane, xfs potrafi dopisac jakies bzdety w srodku pliku lub calkowicie go wyzerowac, grrr

najczesciej takie hocki klocki, zobserwowalem na plikach konfiguracyjnych lub logach, ktore non stop sa uzywane

ale nie dam sobie ucha uciac, czy to samo mozna zaobserowac na innych systemach z jurnalingiem !

moze to wina sychronizacji buforow podrecznych dysku, ale przeciez jurnaling ma niby temu zapobiegac, moja wiedza na ten temat jest troche ograniczona, moze ktos potrafi mi to wytlumaczyc, jako ciekawostke

----------

## Poe

Fallow ładnie podał + i -, dla mnie reiser3.6 i juz, b tak. dobrze mi sie na nim pracuje. ostatnio przez chyba 3 dni pod rzad padal prąd i z danymi nic sie nie podzialo... przy xfsie miale :ciekawe" wpadki (jeszcze mdk 9.1)... ext3 troche za wolny

----------

## nelchael

Ech... widze, ze swieta wojna nadciaga... fallow moze 'lock it' ?  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Ech... widze, ze swieta wojna nadciaga... fallow moze 'lock it' ? 

 

gdzies to jakos tak widzialem: "nakarmy trolle!"

tak wiec sobie i wszystkim zyczac smacznego: reiserfs 3.6!  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

'locki it\ zanim bedzie za pozno (?).. b tego typu rzeczy juz sie tu wałkowały... i porz kolejny powtarzam - nie ma idealnego systmu plikow.. kazdy korzsyta z takiego na ktorym najlepiej sie czuje.. nie wiem.. przekonania, przezye chwile czy testy, ale kazdy ma jakies przekonania i wie ze akurat jego fs jest najlepszy

----------

## fallow

ale czy tu sie ktos bije ? ,nie widze nic zlego w tym watku  :Smile:  wszystko jest b.ladnie i kulturalnie jak do tej pory  :Smile:  a i temat ciekawy  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

no właśnie, nie widze w ogóle sytuacji do interwencji  :Smile: , wszystko pokojowo  :Smile: .\

----------

## swami

 *Neoss wrote:*   

> (...)Tak tez, prosze wpisac: <cyfra>.<nazwa systemu plikow> - <glowny atut>. (...)

 

1. reiserfs3 - bo ja go używam

2. ext2 - bo ja też go używam ale żadziej

 :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> wszystko pokojowo .

 

Narazie...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## arsen

e tam. Czarne prognozy tylko przewidujesz  :Smile: , wszyscy widać z jajem do tego podchodzą  :Smile: , nie ma co panikować, to tylko lekko wybuchowy wątek  :Smile: 

ps. twój podpis prowokuje  :Razz: 

----------

## zytek

e.. FSy.. zbędna dyskusja.

z reiserem miałem problemy po resetach, ale teraz do niego na desktopie wróciłem ze względu na np. szybsze działanie na drzewku portage z 100000 plików w środku.

na XFSa nie narzekałem, ma dużo features, jedynie czasami po resecie/zwisie desktopu potrafiły się konfiguracje uruchomionych programów zerować  :Wink:  szczególnie kadu i część KDE.

imho nie ma idealnego FSa. kwestia co ma być na partycji. czasami można z szybkości zrezygnować na rzecz stabilności anty-resetowej  :Wink: 

póki co ciekami mnie r4 ale wstrzymuję się jeszcze z instalacją tego na desktopie, bo backupów nie robię.  :Wink: 

----------

## uho

 *zytek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> na XFSa nie narzekałem, ma dużo features, jedynie czasami po resecie/zwisie desktopu potrafiły się konfiguracje uruchomionych programów zerować  szczególnie kadu i część KDE.

 

zerowanie konfiga kadu zaobserwowalem przy braku miejsca na partycji w 100% przypadkow  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> ps. twój podpis prowokuje 

 

Wiem  :Wink: 

PS. to tylko wyglada jak podpis  :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## Strus

 *uho wrote:*   

> odnosnie xfs 
> 
> gdy nastapi nagly reset i w tym czasie jakies pliki sa otwarte do edycji lub sa poprostu uzywane, xfs potrafi dopisac jakies bzdety w srodku pliku lub calkowicie go wyzerowac, grrr
> 
> 

 

Dokładnie, takie same jazdy miałęm z xfs'em

Teraz używam ext3 i jest wszystko ok, żaden reset mu nie przeszkadza.

Tak więc wg konwencji:

1. ext3 bo nie miałem z nim żadnych problemów

ps

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Ech... widze, ze swieta wojna nadciaga... fallow moze 'lock it' ?

 

Lock to na nelchael'a bo jak na razie jest to jedyna osoba, która gada nie na temat w tym wątku (4 posty)   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   Ech... widze, ze swieta wojna nadciaga... fallow moze 'lock it' ? 
> 
> Lock to na nelchael'a bo jak na razie jest to jedyna osoba, która gada nie na temat w tym wątku (4 posty)   

 

Ja widze 5 swoich postow (juz 6  :Wink:  ) w czym dwa zawieraja moja opinie o najlepszym FS (reiser 3.6) (juz 3  :Wink:  ).

Takie tematy sa troszke sliskie i stwarzaja punk zapalny, tak samo jak dyskusja o tym, ktory WM jest najlepszy, ktore piwo najlepsze, ktore distro r0x (to akurat na pl.comp.os.linux  :Razz:  ).

----------

## galimedes

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Takie tematy sa troszke sliskie i stwarzaja punk zapalny, tak samo jak dyskusja o tym, ktory WM jest najlepszy, ktore piwo najlepsze, ktore distro r0x (to akurat na pl.comp.os.linux  ).

 

Heh ja musze stwierdzic iż najlepszy fs to winfs   :Wink: 

A tak na poważnie system plików dobiera się do partycji tak więc wszędzie mam reiserka 3.6 a na /opt mam xfs ze względu iż mam tam duże pliki i jak narazie nie narzekam na taki układ   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nelchael

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Heh ja musze stwierdzic iż najlepszy fs to winfs  

 

WinFS (ten zapowiadany dla Windowsow post-Longhorn) zapowiada sie jako niezly system - jest tam pare pomyslow, ktore w swiatku Linuksa pojawily sie dopiero w ReiserFS 4 (ale i tak nie wszystkie). Ciekawie moze wygladac porownanie wydajnosci WinFS <-> ReiserFS 4.

----------

## galimedes

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *galimedes wrote:*   Heh ja musze stwierdzic iż najlepszy fs to winfs   
> 
> WinFS (ten zapowiadany dla Windowsow post-Longhorn) zapowiada sie jako niezly system - jest tam pare pomyslow, ktore w swiatku Linuksa pojawily sie dopiero w ReiserFS 4 (ale i tak nie wszystkie). Ciekawie moze wygladac porownanie wydajnosci WinFS <-> ReiserFS 4.

 

Ale gorzej z przenośnością i licencjami oraz cudem patentów   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## nelchael

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Ale gorzej z przenośnością i licencjami oraz cudem patentów  

 

Niestety tak  :Neutral:  WinFS moze zaczac (powtarzam: zaczac) odbierac *niksom piaskownice w postaci NAS. Ech... nie chcialbym administrowac czyms takim na WinFS (a juz nie daj Boze na fat/ntfs). Na NAS IMHO najlepiej dac albo reiserfs albo xfs (w zaleznosci od tego co na nim bedzie skladowane)

----------

## galimedes

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Niestety tak  WinFS moze zaczac (powtarzam: zaczac) odbierac *niksom piaskownice w postaci NAS. Ech... nie chcialbym administrowac czyms takim na WinFS (a juz nie daj Boze na fat/ntfs). Na NAS IMHO najlepiej dac albo reiserfs albo xfs (w zaleznosci od tego co na nim bedzie skladowane)

 

Myślę iż to mam nie grozi ze wzgledu na to iż winfs to mała baza danych co trzyma pierdoły nie prawa dostępu np. moża bedzie przypisac opis do pliku albo jakiś inne śmieszne rzeczy  :Wink: 

Plus w wykonaniu m$ będzie to działać wolno i jeszcze długo nie będzie tedo fs   :Laughing: 

----------

## nelchael

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Myślę iż to mam nie grozi ze wzgledu na to iż winfs to mała baza danych co trzyma pierdoły nie prawa dostępu np. moża bedzie przypisac opis do pliku albo jakiś inne śmieszne rzeczy 
> 
> Plus w wykonaniu m$ będzie to działać wolno i jeszcze długo nie będzie tedo fs  

 

Prawa dostepu (w wersji kalekiej) sa juz w NTFS - dziala to makabrycznie zle (IMHO), ale jest  :Wink:  Co do WinFS: zapisywanie razem z plikiem jakichs danych o nim (metadata) jest dobrym pomyslem - np. wyobraz sobie katalogi ze zdjeciami - kazde z nich ma opis wlasnie w metadata. Teraz: szukasz zdjecia i nie pamietasz gdzie jest, wiec w 'wyszukaj' wklepujesz to co pamietasz z opisu.

[ edit ]

Ciekawie by wygladalo takie rozwiazanie na linuksach:

```
find . -type f -metadata "Zdjęcia [cC]ioci .* urodziny.*"
```

 :Razz: 

[ /edit ]

Pomysl nie jest zly, aczkolwiek z powaznymi zastosowaniami tych metadata nalezy jeszcze poczekac (moze w nieskonczonosci  :Wink:  ) Jak narazie najszybszym systemem plikow 'made by m$' jest FAT32, bo jest najprostszy  :Razz: 

----------

## galimedes

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *galimedes wrote:*   Myślę iż to mam nie grozi ze wzgledu na to iż winfs to mała baza danych co trzyma pierdoły nie prawa dostępu np. moża bedzie przypisac opis do pliku albo jakiś inne śmieszne rzeczy 
> 
> Plus w wykonaniu m$ będzie to działać wolno i jeszcze długo nie będzie tedo fs   
> 
> Prawa dostepu (w wersji kalekiej) sa juz w NTFS - dziala to makabrycznie zle (IMHO), ale jest  Co do WinFS: zapisywanie razem z plikiem jakichs danych o nim (metadata) jest dobrym pomyslem - np. wyobraz sobie katalogi ze zdjeciami - kazde z nich ma opis wlasnie w metadata. Teraz: szukasz zdjecia i nie pamietasz gdzie jest, wiec w 'wyszukaj' wklepujesz to co pamietasz z opisu.
> ...

 

A teraz realia sprzętowe wyszukiwanie w tych meta danych by potwornie pożerało procesor a o wydajności dysków nie wspomnę więc to może za 10 lat zda egzamin  :Wink: 

Może trzeba dać mały [OT]   :Razz: 

----------

## nelchael

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> A teraz realia sprzętowe wyszukiwanie w tych meta danych by potwornie pożerało procesor a o wydajności dysków nie wspomnę więc to może za 10 lat zda egzamin 

 

Hm.. zalezy jak by te metadata byly ulozone na dysku. Of koz jakies ograniczenia w ich dlugosci musialyby byc, np: rozmiar jednoski alokacji. Wtedy wyszukiwanie w tak zorganizowanych danych mogloby byc calkiem szybkie.

----------

## mdk

Nie wiem, czy to "metadata" to jest coś takiego wyjątkowo rewolucyjnego. Myślę, że to powinno być niezależne od systemu plików - tak jak to jest np. zrobione w Gnome. Dowolnemu plikowi mogę przypisać notatkę, i nawet wyszukiwać pliki na podstawie notatek (które przechowywane są w jednym centralnym katalogu, podobnie jak thumbnailsy do obrazków. Dodatkowo można w ten sposób zmienić ikonę pliku, nadać mu emblemat, kategorię, etc. Wszystko przechowywane jest w pliku "metafile" który jest związany z innym plikiem). Jest parę innych bajerów z tym związanych - np. widziałem skrypt, który automatycznie tworzy notatki dla JPEG'ów ściąganych z aparatów cyfrowych (obiektyw, czas naświetalania, przesłona, etc.). 

Oczywiście - to ma swoje wady (prznoszenie plików nie przenosi notatek). Ale ten problem i tak będzie dotyczył winFS, bo cdromy, dyskietki, etc. nie będą miały wsparcia dla metadata. Zresztą, zanim to wszystko rozwiną do poziomu użyteczności, stabilności, bezpieczeństwa... zobaczcie ile trwało, zanim Reiser osiągnął to, czym jest teraz. MS ma większe zasoby siły roboczej, ale jak pokazuje praktyka - ta ilość rzadko się przenosi na jakość.

A wracając do głównego wątku:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gdy nastapi nagly reset i w tym czasie jakies pliki sa otwarte do edycji lub sa poprostu uzywane, xfs potrafi dopisac jakies bzdety w srodku pliku lub calkowicie go wyzerowac, grrr 
> 
> 

 

W Gentoo Handbook tak piszą o XFS:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> We only recommend using this filesystem on Linux systems with high-end SCSI and/or fibre channel storage and an uninterruptible power supply. Because XFS aggressively caches in-transit data in RAM, improperly designed programs (those that don't take proper precautions when writing files to disk and there are quite a few of them) can lose a good deal of data if the system goes down unexpectedly.
> 
> 

 

A odpowiadając na główne pytanie:

reiserfs3 - bo dzięki niemu "odzyskałem" 500mb z podstawowej partycji Linuxa (poj 20GB, dysk 160GB, 3.6GB zajęte, wcześniej na ext3) 

I jeszcze ciekawostka: nie wiem czy wiecie, ale reiserfs czyta się "raj-zur-fs"  :Smile: 

P.s - Jeszcze jedna rzecz ze skarbczyka moich błędów: nie próbujcie nigdy ruszać (w sensie - przemieszczać) resierfs na partycjach (przy użyciu np. qtparted). Powiększanie działa bezproblemowo, ale ruszanie... hmm... w moim przypadku skończyło się 5 godzinną operacją reperowania reiserFS i paroma setkami plików w lost&found.

----------

## C1REX

Windows

fat16 

++ Mega szybki.

-- Gigantyczne ograniczenia. 

Jeśli stawiam jakiegoś windowsa, to na fat16. Program Files i cała reszta softu leży na fat32. 

Linux

XFS się rozczarowałem. JFS jeszcze bardziej. Zostaję przy Reiser3.6

----------

## nelchael

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Jest parę innych bajerów z tym związanych - np. widziałem skrypt, który automatycznie tworzy notatki dla JPEG'ów ściąganych z aparatów cyfrowych (obiektyw, czas naświetalania, przesłona, etc.).

 

[OT] JPEGi sciagane z aparatow cyfrowych maja tak zwane EXIF - dane zapisane w strumieniu JPEG - wlasnie te o ktorych mowisz.

----------

## Volt3r

To moze ja sie jeszcze wypowiem "na temat  :Smile: ".

Aktualnie u siebie uzywam 3 systemow plikow, ktory najlepszy to wedlug mnie zalezy od zastosowania, wiec nie pocyferkuje ich...

- ext3: journaling, sprawdzony i stabilny

- reiser3.6: idealny na partycje z malymi plikami np. /usr/portage/

- xfs: bardzo dobry do duzych plikow jak filmy, obrazy plyt itp itd

----------

## Strus

 *Volt3r wrote:*   

> xfs: bardzo dobry do duzych plikow jak filmy, obrazy plyt itp itd

 

Nie masz z tym xfs'em żadnych problemów? brakło Ci kiedyś prądu?

----------

## arsen

to jakis mit z tym brakiem prądu, każdy uważa że jak sie ma xfs i braki pradu to sie posypie, nie prawda, mam ponad rok i rożne sytuacje i jakoś mi sie nie posypał.

----------

## Strus

Ja miałem na partycji /home xfs'a i po drugim braku prądu zmieniłem na ext3 i jak do tej pory raz prąd wyłączyli i nic mu nie jest. Na xfs KDE mi profil zapominało i inne takie jazdy miałem.

----------

## C1REX

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Ja miałem na partycji /home xfs'a i po drugim braku prądu zmieniłem na ext3 i jak do tej pory raz prąd wyłączyli i nic mu nie jest. Na xfs KDE mi profil zapominało i inne takie jazdy miałem.

 

Miałem coś podobnego. Mimo wszystko partycję na duże dane mam na xfs.

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> - xfs: bardzo dobry do duzych plikow jak filmy, obrazy plyt itp itd

 

Hmm... dobry, tzn. szybki? Szybszy? Odczyt? Zapis? Zastanawiam się nad XFS'em na partycji do zgrywania video, ale nie wiem co by mi to mogło dać. Przy maksymalnej rozdzielczości i minimalnej kompresji moja karta video "wypluwa" jakieś 10MB danych/sek na dysk. ReiserFS sobie z tym radzi.

----------

## C1REX

fallow podawał kiedyś tabele z wynikami testów. 

XFS ogólnie radzi sobie dobrze z dużymi plikami (zwłaszcza zapis) i w bardzo niewielkim stopniu obciąża procesor. Pod tym względem jedynie JFS może mu "podskoczyć".

----------

## arach`666

reiser3.6

calkiem stabilny i bardzo szybki.

mam na nim wszystko poza /usr/portage

reiser4

wyglada na to ze jest lepszy od poprzednika ale narazie trzymam go tylko na /usr/portage (z distfiles sobie poradzilem za pomoca DISTDIR w make.conf)

to ze oba te fs'y obciazaja procka jest mi obojetne  :Very Happy: 

----------

## galimedes

Ja przeniosłem sobie home na r4 i była to zmiana na jakieś 2 dni później wróciłem i przyznam racje wszystkim który twierdzą że r4 był za szybko wydany   :Confused: 

Co do xfs nie jest taki straszny miałem zaniki napięcia podczas zapisu odczyty etc i narazie stabilnie   :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

zgadza sie C1REX , i chyba wkleje jeszcze raz  :Razz:   :Smile: 

1.tabelka , starsze wyniki , UWAGA : Reiser4 to snapshot 0.5 czyli ten niestabilny , lecz szybszy niz 1.0 i bez az tak duzych lagow w dostepio dy fs.

 dysk byl jeszcze troche wolniejszy , ale i tak duzo to mowi w odniesieniu do fsow bo byly testowane na tym samym sprzecie.

```

Version  1.03       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random- 

                    -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks-- 

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP 

ext2           512M  9697  99 35934  17 10591   7 12669  91 30850  11 215.6   0 

ext3           512M  9864  97 35918  35 12186   9 11300  82 32600  12 191.4   0 

jfs            512M  9295  99 34634  16 10894   6 12781  91 30732  10 192.1   0 

xfs           512M 11416  98 36395  17 11585   7 12518  92 30777  12 182.5   0 

reiser3       512M  7605  79 34131  23 12375   9 11674  85 29697  12 177.5   1 

reiser4       512M  8959  95 28129  18 14299  15 10410  95 30204  16 215.8   2 

                    ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create-------- 

                    -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- 

              files  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP 

ext2             32   428  99 +++++ +++ +++++ +++   430  99 +++++ +++  1163  99 

ext3             32   317  99 +++++ +++ 30967  99   320  99 +++++ +++   883   9 

jfs              32  6647  30 +++++ +++  5216  25  1057  15 +++++ +++   226   2 

xfs             32  1453  26 +++++ +++  1490  19  1580  32 +++++ +++   358   5 

reiser3         32 12853  98 +++++ +++  9067  81 10699  87 +++++ +++  7611  80 

reiser4         32 16122  88 +++++ +++  7378  96  7340  94 +++++ +++  7558  96

```

ta tabelka to porownanie reiser3.6 z reiserem4 v1.0 na 2.6.8 i moim aktualnym sprzecie AMD1.0 + Seagate B 7200.7 UATA 8mb cache.

```

Version  1.03       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random- 

                    -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks-- 

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP 

r3            768M 19941  95 43424  35 16377  12 19185  89 37940  17 180.1   0 

r4            768M 17264  83 35688  26 16162  18 20534  96 39300  23 194.3   1 

                    ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create-------- 

                    -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- 

              files  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP 

r3                 16 13579 100 +++++ +++ 11595  98 13069 100 +++++ +++ 10594 100

r4                 16 18941  99 +++++ +++  7916 100  8275  99 +++++ +++  7901  99 

```

zrobilem takze inny test polegajacy na kopiowaniu duzego katalogu (portage,kilka duzych binarek,maly film ) oraz kasowaniu go.

dodalem te wieksze pliki dlatego bo na samym portage zawsze " wygrywa " reiser4 , przy malych plikach radzi sobie lepiej of course  :Smile: 

```

fs          cp        del     

r4         148s     31s

r3         145s     36s

```

i jeszcze test polegajacy na rozpakowaniu zrodel kernela 2.6.8.1

```

fs          tar         

r4         71s  

r3         67s  

```

pozdro  :Wink: 

----------

## uho

wykonalem prosty test dla potrzeb wlasnych i moge sie podzielic wrazeniami:

start systemu od bootloadera az do pulpitu kde, po drodze kupa startujacych uslug:

xfs - 60s

reiserfs - 50s

emerge sync:

xfs - 4min 20s

reiserfs - 2min 41s

----------

## Volt3r

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *Volt3r wrote:*   xfs: bardzo dobry do duzych plikow jak filmy, obrazy plyt itp itd 
> 
> Nie masz z tym xfs'em żadnych problemów? brakło Ci kiedyś prądu?

 

Hmm kiedys mialem na tym caly system i owszem raz po takim braku zniknela spora ilosc losowych plikow z partycji, nie pomogly zadne programy z pakietu xfsprogs do naprawy. Ale wkoncu sprawilem sobie UPSa i teraz mam tylko xfs na najwiekszej partycji z filmami, mp3 itd i nawet przy jakims zwisie i resecie dziala. Problem wydaje mi sie jest tylko z xfs na partycjach z ktorych non stop pliki sa uzywane.

----------

## fallow

 *uho wrote:*   

> wykonalem prosty test dla potrzeb wlasnych i moge sie podzielic wrazeniami:
> 
> start systemu od bootloadera az do pulpitu kde, po drodze kupa startujacych uslug:
> 
> xfs - 60s
> ...

 

no wlasnie , wydawalo mi sie ze tak powinno byc , ale takiej dokumentacji nie mialem pod reka  :Smile: 

 *Volt3r wrote:*   

>  *Strus wrote:*    *Volt3r wrote:*   xfs: bardzo dobry do duzych plikow jak filmy, obrazy plyt itp itd 
> 
> Nie masz z tym xfs'em żadnych problemów? brakło Ci kiedyś prądu? 
> 
> Hmm kiedys mialem na tym caly system i owszem raz po takim braku zniknela spora ilosc losowych plikow z partycji, nie pomogly zadne programy z pakietu xfsprogs do naprawy. Ale wkoncu sprawilem sobie UPSa i teraz mam tylko xfs na najwiekszej partycji z filmami, mp3 itd i nawet przy jakims zwisie i resecie dziala. Problem wydaje mi sie jest tylko z xfs na partycjach z ktorych non stop pliki sa uzywane.

 

ja takze sie z tym zgadzam,wydaje mi sie ze wlasnie tak jest ( z tego co zaobserwowalem) .osobiscie i tak mam szczescie i rzadko pada mi jakis fs,ale przy xfs`ie zdarzylo mi sie to kilka razy i xfs_repair nie pomogl.

a moze jesli to sa duze pliki , nie potrzeba journalingu  - to po prostu trzymac to w ext2  :Very Happy:  ?  :Smile: 

swego czasu uzywalem kombinacji reiser3+xfs , ale mysle ze chyba wybralbym ext2 na probe teraz w zastepstwie xfs na partycje z filmami np.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## uho

 *fallow wrote:*   

> a moze jesli to sa duze pliki , nie potrzeba journalingu  - to po prostu trzymac to w ext2  ? 
> 
> swego czasu uzywalem kombinacji reiser3+xfs , ale mysle ze chyba wybralbym ext2 na probe teraz w zastepstwie xfs na partycje z filmami np.

 

kiedys, kiedys, gdy pld ra bylo jeszcze niestabilne i slack byl w wersji kolo 8.0, uzywalem na jednym z moich serwerow ext2 (od tamtej pory juz nie uzywam) i obserwowalem czeste sklonnosci samodestrukcyjne tego file systemu, serwer nie miewal naglych brakow pradu, czy cos w tym stylu, ale partycje na ktorych lezaly logi lub ceche proxy, ulegaly dziwnym bledom, ktore nie daly sie usunac za pomoca fsck, pomagalo tylko wykasowanie i ponowne zalozenie partycji i file systemu !!! nie raz takie przypadki trafiaja sie takze na fat32, w paradoksalnych okolicznosciach nakladania sie dwoch lub wiecej klastrow na siebie.

----------

## fallow

hmmm,dzieki za info . kiedys uzywalem ext2 ale jakos nie mialem z nim wiekszych problemow, myslalem nad ta partycja na filmy i muzyke wlasnie w ext2 , ale rezygnuje w takim razie  :Smile: 

btw. slyszaliscie o mfs - music file system  :Smile:  ? 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## uho

 *fallow wrote:*   

> btw. slyszaliscie o mfs - music file system  ?

 

nie

----------

## Strus

 *fallow wrote:*   

> btw. slyszaliscie o mfs - music file system  ?

 

No ja wiem  :Smile:   Tylko dlaczego nazwałeś mfs music file system ?

----------

## fallow

bo ja sie ladnie nadzielem  :Smile: 

przeczytalem najpierw b.pobieznie to  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=219117

a potem dokladniej hehehe  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Siakis ciekawy wynalazek, ale cdparanoia + lame i tak sa IMHO lepsze  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Strus

No ciekawe  :Smile: 

ps

Myślałem o Memory file System   :Confused: 

----------

## fallow

zauwarzyliscie poprawe przy ostatnich driverach dla reisera4 ? czy mi sie wydaje . siedze od kilku dni na wszystkich partycjach na r4 i nie widze juz tylu porblemow z pierwszego wydania stable. nie ma takich duzych lagow przy dostepie do fs, i obciazenie systemu w krytycznych momentach nie jest juz takie ogromne , w zasadzie nie odczuwam w wiekszosci tego co mi przeszkadzalo i chyba zostane juz na r4 w obecnym stanie...mysle, ze nadaje sie do uzytku  :Smile: 

ostatnio narzekalem tez , ze wolniejsze sa nowe wersje emerge, teraz odpalaja sie szybciej ( moment od wpisania "emerge" w konsoli )  :Smile:  poprzedni fs to reiser3.

driver dla r4 ktorego uzywam to reiser4 z 2610rc2mm1 wraz z fixami zaaplikowany pod 2610rc2 ( vivid 2610rc2 ) aal i reiser4stuff 1.02

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## mdk

http://linuxgazette.net/102/piszcz.html - ciekawe porównanie "realnej" szybkości różnych systemów plików w różnych sytuacjach. Polecam. 

Swoją drogą, reiserfs to chyba najgorszy system plików do trzymania danych eMule'a/a'Mule, etc. Ze względu na sposób zapisywania (powiększania) tych plików (dużych filmów, etc) , generowane obciążenia procesora są koszmarne! Po utworzeniu dla eMule'a osobnej partycji na XFS'ie sytuacja wygląda o wiele lepiej.

----------

## Zwierzak

Ja może nie wyłamię się poza tłum szarych użytkowników bo używam ext3, jednak on zdaje mi egzamin i naraze nie chce mi się przerabiać system na inny. Dlaczego wybrałem taki? Bo jajko startuje tylko z ext* (chyba że teraz się zmieniło) a partycje /boot mam połączona z partycją root bo inaczej mi się wykopywało. Jednak teraz po załatwieniu sobie nowego HDD wszystko poprawi jak trzeba, obiecuje  :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

>  Dlaczego wybrałem taki? Bo jajko startuje tylko z ext* (chyba że teraz się zmieniło)

 

No to chyba sie bardzo dawno zmieniło, bo ja nie pamiętam tych czasów. : )

Sam nie mam ext*, ani nawet oddzielnej dla /boot i wszystko działa normalnie.

----------

## nelchael

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Dlaczego wybrałem taki? Bo jajko startuje tylko z ext* (chyba że teraz się zmieniło) a partycje /boot mam połączona z partycją root bo inaczej mi się wykopywało.

 

Tak?

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ mount

/dev/hda2 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

             ^      ^^^^^^^^

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev type tmpfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/hda4 on /home type ext3 (rw,noatime)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

nelchael@nelchael ~$ 
```

----------

## nelchael

Sorki za odgrzewanie starego tematu, ale ciekawie to wyglada: http://www.gentoo-stats.org/index.php?c=fsstats

----------

## joker

bede niebawem stawial serwer (www php mysql sendmail moze jakies wsparcie dla mono; ups'a nie bedzie) i tak sie wlasnie zastanawiam jakie systemy plikow zastosowac, moze ktos podrzuci jakies ciekawe pomysly? szkic wyglada tak:

boot - ext2

usr/portage - reiser ( tylko nie wiem ktory )

/ - ext3/reiser ( i znowu nie wiem ktory  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

 *joker wrote:*   

> bede niebawem stawial serwer (www php mysql sendmail moze jakies wsparcie dla mono; ups'a nie bedzie) i tak sie wlasnie zastanawiam jakie systemy plikow zastosowac, moze ktos podrzuci jakies ciekawe pomysly? szkic wyglada tak:
> 
> boot - ext2
> 
> usr/portage - reiser ( tylko nie wiem ktory )
> ...

 

imho przeczytaj to : 

- https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2301717.html#2301717

- https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2311361.html#2311361

ja moze po prostu zrobie quote of mine  :Wink: 

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wszystko zalezy od zastosowania do kotrego chcesz go wykorzystac.
> 
> moze byc szybki np. przy tworzeniu wielkich ilosci malych plikow a miec b.duze opoznienia w dostepie do samego fs , albo moze np. wolno usuwac katalogi . 
> ...

 

w zaleznosci od przewidywanego obciazenia tego servera i tego _jakim procesorem_ tam dysponujesz dobralbym odpowiedni fs do tego zeby zachowac rownowage z innymi czesciami systemu . przegiecie w jakakolwiek strone po prostu pociaga za soba utrate czegos z "puli" . nie ma rozy bez kolcow i kazdy fa ma swoje wady a takze zalety.

kazdy fs sie czyms cechuje , a roznia sie one naprawde pod wieloma aspektami.

cheers.

----------

## joker

mocarz to nie bedzie  :Smile:  celeron 333 128mb RAM i wydaje mi sie ze nie bedzie on zbyt obciazony, staramy sie ukrywac swoja popularnosc  :Wink: 

----------

## martin.k

```
ReiserFS 3.6

+ szybko i bezpiecznie

- operacji na dużych plikach przyduszają nieco procka :)
```

----------

## fallow

w sumie to znamy tylko dwie cechy , ale juz mozna zawezic lekko pole poszukiwan. 

-> slaby procesor -->> ext3,jfs

-> slabo obciazony -->> reiser***

imho mozna postawic system na ext3 ze wsparciem dla b-trees ( dir_index ) .

a miejsca systemu w ktorym naprawde ( _naprawde_ ) jest duzo plikow postawic na reiserze 3.6 ( choc i tak tu bym sie zastanowil dwa razy w takim wypadku ) .

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

